# a larga escala



## Bioethanol

o que quer dizer a larga escala neste contexto
"a producao e utilizacao em larga escala de automoveis que funcionassem apenas com bioetanol"
a largo plazo!!??

obrigada


----------



## Yulan

Hola! 

Mi sugerencia es "a larga escala" 

Pero ... hay nativos para comprobar? ;-)

Un saludo


----------



## Bioethanol

nativos?? native speakers??


----------



## vf2000

*Larga escala* é uma grande produção, industrial, (claro, porque a produção artesanal não pode ser em larga escala). Pra isso é necessário produzir novas máquinas, capazes de fabricar muitos produtos iguais em pouco tempo e automaticamente, como ocorre com a indústria de automóveis.

Se a produção de carros movidos a bioetanol não for e, larga escala, o projeto não será economicamente viável, por exemplo.
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ.


----------



## englishmania

Atenção que _larga escala_ é diferente de _longo prazo_.


----------



## Bioethanol

muito obrigada mais ainda nao sei como traduzer ao ingles !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bioethanol said:


> muito obrigada mais ainda nao sei como traduzer ao ingles !


Bio, você está no Forum Português-Espanhol. Pelas regras, você deverá fazer essa pergunta no Forum Português.


----------



## Bioethanol

... alguna otra opcion/ expresion/palabra en espanhol o portugues??? pregunto si alguien lo sabe en igles para tener mas capacidad de entendimiento, gracias qhosoyeu por tu ayuda


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yulan said:


> Hola!
> 
> Mi sugerencia es "a larga escala"
> 
> Pero ... hay nativos para comprobar? ;-)
> 
> Un saludo



A versão em espanhol é: *a gran escala*, e refere-se à produção em grandes quantidades desses veículos.

Ainda atrevo-me a fornecer a versão em inglês: *on a large scale*.

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bio, he dado un vistazo en paginas de Peru y he encontrado además de "gran escala" también "larga escala" así que me parece que no hay problemas en que uses estos términos. Ve aqui.

"es un modelo tridimensional de circulación de *gran escala* espacial y temporal"
"Simulaciones más realistas pueden ser hechas si se cuentan con información de situaciones reales, esto ayudaría para realizar pronóstico a *larga escala*."


----------



## Bioethanol

obrigada,o pior é que a gente precissa o termino em alemao!! mas  ja está,


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Bio, he dado un vistazo en paginas de Peru y he encontrado además de "gran escala" también "larga escala" así que me parece que no hay problemas en que uses estos términos. Ve aqui.
> 
> "es un modelo tridimensional de circulación de *gran escala* espacial y temporal"
> "Simulaciones más realistas pueden ser hechas si se cuentan con información de situaciones reales, esto ayudaría para realizar pronóstico a *larga escala*."



"A larga escala", me parece una no muy buena traducción, o del inglés, o del portugués. _Largo_ (PT) y _large_ (EN) no coinciden con largo (ES), que siempre significa _longo/long_.

Lo usual en español es "a gran escala".

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bioethanol said:


> obrigada,o pior é que a gente precissa o termino em alemao!! mas ja está,


¡PLOP!


----------



## Bioethanol

mas obrigada eu entendi o significado alias o forum fiz seu trabalho


----------



## Bioethanol

fabricación a gran escala... si a al alguien le interesa Massenproduktion


----------

